# Lets see those man caves guys!



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

here's mine. I have dish network and I can smoke in mine too. :tease:


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice cave!

Mine is only in my head.....someday hopefully...


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

very cool... are you using anything for the smoke or do you just open the doors?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> very cool... are you using anything for the smoke or do you just open the doors?


I have an 1,100 SQ' electronic Air cleaner that cost about $1,200 or so. Got it for free. (big white box on white cabinets)

I really don't use it a lot as it's kind of noisy and it really does not help with the smell.

I made a bracket to hold a box fan up on the screen door to pull the smoke out, works extremely well.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty awesome man cave!!! I enjoy smoking outside the best but having your own room for all your stuff is great! Im sure it helps a lot in the winter though.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

john37 said:


> Pretty awesome man cave!!! I enjoy smoking outside the best but having your own room for all your stuff is great! *Im sure it helps a lot in the winter though*.


for sure.

It's not piped in with the rest of the house so it usually stays pretty cool.

If I run an electronic space heater for a while, it's just perfect. No real need for AC if I am just going to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

dude, that is a stellar space! nice work.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

That is a nice Cave Bro!!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks all........there have to be others here that have a nice man cave?

Heck it can even be a space in your garge fellas.

lets see em!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

im between man caves at the moment.... moved from my man cave shed to my garage and its not picture worthy at the moment


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Sweet man space bro!


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice and the couch looks super comfy!!! :couch2::smoke:


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice! Living in Florida I definitely need to look into something like this!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, I'm in the process of converting my shed... I love smoking outside, but between the skitters and cold weather, not always fun...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/309370-wyldknyghts-cohiba-cabana.html


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Come on guys, where are the rest of the man cave pics. There is only TWO of us on this whole forum of smokers that have a man cave?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Very nice, I'm in the process of converting my shed... I love smoking outside, but between the skitters and cold weather, not always fun...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/309370-wyldknyghts-cohiba-cabana.html


Looks very nice Craig.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that I am almost back to the home base kampground I will be setting up the man-gazebo again. The net sides do not help much for the swamp angels (mosquitoes for you yanks) but it does help cut the wind a little.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Sweet setup!

No need to take a pic of mine. Picture a junky, unorganized garage with boxes (and golf clubs, and rolls of carpert, etc.) everywhere, a stack of magazines, a folding char, a ashtray, and my Kindle Fire.

Not pic worthy at this time, but congrats!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine is more of a man den then a man cave. Small but comfortable.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pad Terry, the humidor makes it look official.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

come on, where is the rest of the caves......???


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Well here is mine (also in my gallery). I built the entire room from scratch. The ceiling alone took over a month and a half to make. The first photo shows the built in bookcases that I made from scratch and the two leather chairs to sit in and the ceiling. The second photo is what you 'see' sitting in the two chairs. My Entertainment center with a built in Humidor that I made from scratch. It was a badroom before the conversion...


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Well here is mine (also in my gallery). I built the entire room from scratch. The ceiling alone took over a month and a half to make. The first photo shows the built in bookcases that I made from scratch and the two leather chairs to sit in and the ceiling. The second photo is what you 'see' sitting in the two chairs. My Entertainment center with a built in Humidor that I made from scratch. It was a badroom before the conversion...
> View attachment 40909
> View attachment 40910


Very nice Ray!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice indeed Ray, nice.


----------



## rnc062902 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ray, This is AWESOME!!!! i think i just died and went to heaven...i mean Ray's man cave!


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Well here is mine (also in my gallery). I built the entire room from scratch. The ceiling alone took over a month and a half to make. The first photo shows the built in bookcases that I made from scratch and the two leather chairs to sit in and the ceiling. The second photo is what you 'see' sitting in the two chairs. My Entertainment center with a built in Humidor that I made from scratch. It was a badroom before the conversion...
> View attachment 40909
> View attachment 40910


Ray that room and humidor is awesome. Although, as an Alabama, grad I was quite repulsed by the Tennessee football helmet on your bookshelf. :thumb:

Seriously, awesome job on the room!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ray great room Bro!!! Makes me not wanna show my little area to chill. But here is what I have after our move...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Jared, you have more of a cave/lounge then a lot of people on here. Feel lucky!

Some of these guys sit out in the cold wind and snow to smoke.

How well does that heater work by the way?


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

The heater works real well as long at u pull down the cloth drapes to stop the cool draft not sure about a cold draft yet. I will keep ya posted as the winter kicks into full effect this year.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Well here is mine (also in my gallery). I built the entire room from scratch. The ceiling alone took over a month and a half to make. The first photo shows the built in bookcases that I made from scratch and the two leather chairs to sit in and the ceiling. The second photo is what you 'see' sitting in the two chairs. My Entertainment center with a built in Humidor that I made from scratch. It was a badroom before the conversion...
> View attachment 40909
> View attachment 40910


ray that's a beautiful ceiling/ woodworking all around!! congrats!


----------



## the_dark_knight (Aug 25, 2012)

If I had a man cave like that, well, I would never leave.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Well here is mine (also in my gallery). I built the entire room from scratch. The ceiling alone took over a month and a half to make. The first photo shows the built in bookcases that I made from scratch and the two leather chairs to sit in and the ceiling. The second photo is what you 'see' sitting in the two chairs. My Entertainment center with a built in Humidor that I made from scratch. It was a badroom before the conversion...
> View attachment 40909
> View attachment 40910


The words that come to mind are 'cool sophistication' Ray. Very nice. BTW, I grew up in Ft. Wayne. Went to North Side.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Hall25 said:


> Ray great room Bro!!! Makes me not wanna show my little area to chill. But here is what I have after our move...
> View attachment 40912


If you knew me you would know that I'm proud to smoke in anyone elses room. I NEVER would compare my room to yours/theirs and look down on it. It's just not my style. If we were Smoking buddies, we could smoke in your garage or shed or wherever, as long as we enjoyed each others company, and most importantly the Cigars....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> The words that come to mind are 'cool sophistication' Ray. Very nice. BTW, I grew up in Ft. Wayne. Went to North Side.


I grew up on the South Side of Chicago. A little neighborhood called Pilsen / Little Village. I moved to Tennesse when I turned 14 (thus the Vols References and Helmet)and moved back to Chicago at 18. Me and my Wife moved to Ft Wayne in 2009 and love it. I live about 1-1.5 miles from Northside in New Kirkwood....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

John75 said:


> Ray that room and humidor is awesome. Although, as an Alabama, grad I was quite repulsed by the Tennessee football helmet on your bookshelf. :thumb:
> 
> Seriously, awesome job on the room!


Thank you. I root for the Tide (LOVE the SEC), since I'm a lifelong Cubs Fan and Vols fan, they both usually Break My Heart.....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

rnc062902 said:


> Ray, This is AWESOME!!!! i think i just died and went to heaven...i mean Ray's man cave!


Thanks, It was a labor or Love...


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

You guys have some nice looking man caves. During winter I'm in an unheated garage squished between two cars! :banghead:


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

That's awesome! I've got mad respect to anybody who builds from scratch. That humidor looks like heaven!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice rooms!


----------



## InsProducer (Sep 3, 2012)

Not much of a room/cave but where I hang to smoke with a nice drink.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I guess since I'm not allowed to smoke in it, it don't qualify. But I can do just about everything else I want to in it. It's my house damnit ) `:


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I guess since I'm not allowed to smoke in it, it don't qualify. But I can do just about everything else I want to in it. It's my house damnit ) `:


I got some goo dnews for you. Since it's your house, you can smoke in it too! WOOO PARTY! Lol.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> If you knew me you would know that I'm proud to smoke in anyone elses room. I NEVER would compare my room to yours/theirs and look down on it. It's just not my style. If we were Smoking buddies, we could smoke in your garage or shed or wherever, as long as we enjoyed each others company, and most importantly the Cigars....


Thanks Bro!!! I was just saying how AWESOME!!! your room is. I would gladly invite anyone who would like to smoke. But for real as a former framer/construction guy you place is off the chain!!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

InsProducer said:


> Not much of a room/cave but where I hang to smoke with a nice drink.
> View attachment 41001


Nice place Bro!!!


----------



## InsProducer (Sep 3, 2012)

Hall25 said:


> Nice place Bro!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

huskers said:


> Jared, you have more of a cave/lounge then a lot of people on here. Feel lucky!
> 
> Some of these guys sit out in the cold wind and snow to smoke.
> 
> How well does that heater work by the way?


Well it says it is 33 out and feels like 25 and I am pretty comfy with a long sleeve and pants on. Heater set about medium...should work out pretty well.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Very nice, I'm in the process of converting my shed... I love smoking outside, but between the skitters and cold weather, not always fun...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/309370-wyldknyghts-cohiba-cabana.html


Thank you Craig. I've now been inspired :cp


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a bit jealous! Since I move around every few years it's like can't ever get the time to establish a proper man cave knowing that I'll be leaving not long after it's complete


----------

